# My time to contribute with regards to Spouse Visa Document



## Kitara (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi All

I am really thankful to all the help given to me. Especially Joppa. 

*Table of Content *
Applicant Information 
Applicant's Cover Letter
Applicant's Passport
Copied of Marriage Certificate for status verification
Proposed Travel Date
Internet Bill (Address Confirmation)
Birth Certificate
Applicant's Employer Letter
Applicant's Initial Contract
Applicant's Payslip (7 month)
Applicant's BANK Bank Reference Letter
Applicant's Cover Letter for bank transaction
Applicant's BANK 7 month of bank transaction
Applicant's Bank Reference Letter
Applicant's Letter for Bank Joint Account
Applicant's Bank Joint Account of 5 month of bank transaction 
Applicant's Bank of 5 month of bank transaction 
Applicant's Central Provident Fund Board Contribution Statement (2010 - Nov 2011)
Applicant's Income Tax Statement (2009 - 2011)
Applicant's Travel History to United Kingdom
Applicant's Airline E-ticket to the UK
Applicant's Travel History except United Kingdom
Applicant's Degree Certificate and Transcript
Applicant's ITIL Version 2 Certification
UK Border Agency for English Language Qualification Verification
Applicant's Resume
Evidence of the type of job of Employability


Sponsor Information 
Husband's Cover Letter
Husband's Timelines Letter of his relationship to Applicant
Husband's Birth Certificate
Notarized Copy of Husband's Passport
Husband's Mobile Bill for Address confirmation

Relationship to Sponsor 
First Visit flight Itinerary
First Visit Photograph at Madame Tussauds
Past Itinearary and Boarding Pass
Email History with Sponsor
Mobile History record of calling Applicant (5 month)
Skype Chat History record with Sponsor
Original Marriage Certificate
Applicant and Sponsor Single status verification before marriage
Applicant and Sponsor Marriage Course Certificate
Wedding Invite card 
Wedding pictures
Engagement Ring, Wedding band and Reception Venue receipt
Reception Venue Contract Scan Copy
Bridal Package & Photographer Receipt
Bali Honeymoon Accomodation Receipt

UK Accomodation Information 
Parent Permission to Stay Letter
Land Registry 
Talk Talk Bill
Thames Water Bills
e-on Bill

Sponsor Maintences Information 
Husband's P60 (2009 - 2011)
Husband's Employer's Employment Letter 
Husband's Initial Employment Contract
Husband's Payslip (12 month)
Husband's Bank Current Account Bank Transaction
Husband's Bank ISA Saver Account Confirmation
Husband's Bank ISA Saver Account Bank Transaction



However, the VISA application center remove my SKYPE, Mobile Record and Email record. Therefore those item did not went through the Manila Office. However, they did indicate it has been remove by the Application Center. 


It is very stressful to do it yourself.. However, it is worth it when you see the result.  

I save 750 pound which was quoted by an agency for their service. 


I wish all the best to all of you with the upcoming visa application


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Kitara said:


> However, the VISA application center remove my SKYPE, Mobile Record and Email record. Therefore those item did not went through the Manila Office. However, they did indicate it has been remove by the Application Center.


For spouse visa application, you need less proof of how you kept in touch while apart than for a fiancé(e) visa.


----------



## Yoshi_1981 (Dec 5, 2012)

*CPF and IR8A statements*



Kitara said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am really thankful to all the help given to me. Especially Joppa.
> 
> ...



Hi Kitara, 

Hope all is well with you!

Can I check with you regards to your CPF statements, did you submitted copies printed straight from the CPF website or originals?

Did you provide originals or copies of your IR8A statements as well? 

I am almost done with all my documents,except for rest of my husband's original financial documents & his sponsor letter to arrive in the post. I hope I receive it soon especially since its Christmas season. Ive been asking him to track the post as I am so anxious. Its been so stressful compiling these documents and being apart from my husband. 

Thanks in advance x


----------



## BronwynBean (Nov 20, 2012)

now im worried i didnt put any of my financial or work details in mine. Only my partners who is sponsoring myself and our 2 children. I could have also added in letters from my employer and my bank details, and my education. But i thought they only looked at if the sponsor ??


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

BronwynBean said:


> now im worried i didnt put any of my financial or work details in mine. Only my partners who is sponsoring myself and our 2 children. I could have also added in letters from my employer and my bank details, and my education. But i thought they only looked at if the sponsor ??


Your financial and job details don't count unless you are already in UK on another visa.


----------



## BronwynBean (Nov 20, 2012)

okay thanks Joppa. I think my family are going to lock my computer away, i keep re-reading requirements and driving myself insane. I know there is nothing i can do now, except hope i filled all the forms in correctly and supplied them with enough supporting documentation. Thanks so much for all your help


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Remember this is an old thread reflecting the pre-July old rules.


----------



## Kitara (Nov 29, 2011)

Yoshi_1981 said:


> Hi Kitara,
> 
> Hope all is well with you!
> 
> ...


Cpf, went to cpf board and get it stamp for original. 

Income tax, went to Iras to get them print and stamp to certify. I sent 2 or 3 Income tax year. U can one year income tax statement which is fine.

All my bank statement are stamp.


----------



## Yoshi_1981 (Dec 5, 2012)

*Big thank you Kitara*



Kitara said:


> Cpf, went to cpf board and get it stamp for original.
> 
> Income tax, went to Iras to get them print and stamp to certify. I sent 2 or 3 Income tax year. U can one year income tax statement which is fine.
> 
> All my bank statement are stamp.


Many thanks Kitara!

I have some originals with me, but shall go to IRAS and CPF to get them print and certify. Did they charge any fees for that?? 

I have my bank passbook and will make copies of my transactions pages for the bank to certify. 

Again, thanks very much! xx


----------



## Yoshi_1981 (Dec 5, 2012)

Yoshi_1981 said:


> Many thanks Kitara!
> 
> I have some originals with me, but shall go to IRAS and CPF to get them print and certify. Did they charge any fees for that??
> 
> ...


Hi Kitara,
I checked both IRAS and CPF websites, thanks.
I will try print my CPF statements from home and see if the staff at CPF office can help me certify, understand that administration charges will apply. Thanks again x


----------



## Kitara (Nov 29, 2011)

Cpf is free. Iras, there is charges. You need to inform them that you need to certify for overseas usage because they have two type of stamping. Need the one which is more expensive. Some iras customer does not know what it is.


----------



## Yoshi_1981 (Dec 5, 2012)

Kitara said:


> Cpf is free. Iras, there is charges. You need to inform them that you need to certify for overseas usage because they have two type of stamping. Need the one which is more expensive. Some iras customer does not know what it is.


Thank you Kitara, I found originals of my cpf so will just make extra copies for each. Thanks for the iras information and all your advice, have a great day=)


----------



## Yoshi_1981 (Dec 5, 2012)

*Previous travel history*



Kitara said:


> Cpf is free. Iras, there is charges. You need to inform them that you need to certify for overseas usage because they have two type of stamping. Need the one which is more expensive. Some iras customer does not know what it is.


Hi Kitrara, regards to previous travel history to UK and outside UK in the last 10 years, my list is rather long. I will be attaching my previous travel history list together with my printed online form to submit this coming Monday. I feel so nervous for the appointment. How long did your appointment took? 

Did you follow the paper version of the VAF4A form part 6 and did yours in a table format, including the date & destination & purpose & duration? I was thinking it would be sufficient to put for example: XXX to YYY holiday to London or XXX to YYY company trip to Thailand ??

Appreciate your advice, thanks!! xx


----------



## Yoshi_1981 (Dec 5, 2012)

Yoshi_1981 said:


> Hi Kitrara, regards to previous travel history to UK and outside UK in the last 10 years, my list is rather long. I will be attaching my previous travel history list together with my printed online form to submit this coming Monday. I feel so nervous for the appointment. How long did your appointment took?
> 
> Did you follow the paper version of the VAF4A form part 6 and did yours in a table format, including the date & destination & purpose & duration? I was thinking it would be sufficient to put for example: XXX to YYY holiday to London or XXX to YYY company trip to Thailand ??
> 
> Appreciate your advice, thanks!! xx


Hi again! Sorry, I forgot to mention that I dont recall some older dates as well as what about like one day trips to JB, would that be an issue? I was thinking the UKBA could always check from the passport? I would be submitting my expired passports as well. 

Thanks in advance x


----------



## Kitara (Nov 29, 2011)

I am not sure about the new rule. Maybe joppa can help. I submit all the dates according to my passport stamp. To make their life easy and they will appreciate it.


----------



## Yoshi_1981 (Dec 5, 2012)

*Noted with thanks Kitara!*



Kitara said:


> I am not sure about the new rule. Maybe joppa can help. I submit all the dates according to my passport stamp. To make their life easy and they will appreciate it.


Thanks Kitara x


----------



## Yoshi_1981 (Dec 5, 2012)

Joppa said:


> For spouse visa application, you need less proof of how you kept in touch while apart than for a fiancé(e) visa.


Hi Joppa, hi Kitara!

Im wondering for spouse visa, if the VISA application centre will remove any of my skype,old mobile records,emails,whatsapp/viber screenshots ?? when I submit my docs. I heard that the folder they provide you is not large and some docs will be removed?

Any advice anyone? Thanks in advance everyone xx and thanks to the wonderful forum for all the great advice so far x

Im feeling the jitters and bitting my nails cos Im feeling super anxious for my appointment on Monday.


----------



## Kitara (Nov 29, 2011)

Just bring those skype , whatapp and etc over and let the lady at the counter remove it if they like. I put all my document in a loose clear plastic folder and they use rubber band and tie it as my rings would be too heavy for the shipment.


----------



## Kitara (Nov 29, 2011)

I have put a picture of my original document filing.. kindly note that the metal ring had to be remove and return to me.


----------



## Yoshi_1981 (Dec 5, 2012)

*Thank you so so much Kitara, your amazing!*



Kitara said:


> Just bring those skype , whatapp and etc over and let the lady at the counter remove it if they like. I put all my document in a loose clear plastic folder and they use rubber band and tie it as my rings would be too heavy for the shipment.


Thank you so so much Kitara, your amazing! I feel so much better and at ease now after reading your replies. Appreciate it, yup I will do that. 

Thanks again for the pic as well! I shall pray and hope for the best! xx


----------



## Kitara (Nov 29, 2011)

You will be fine... let me know your outcome. I think the new rules depends a lot on your husband income. I also believe if u make their life easier in letting them find the data, it will speed up your process because they don't have to search around for information. The lady at the vfs in sg is quite friendly when I submit my document. Which part of UK will you be at? I miss my Singapore food! Please eat as much sg food as possible! I made a copy of all original for vfs in binding filing.


----------



## Yoshi_1981 (Dec 5, 2012)

Kitara said:


> You will be fine... let me know your outcome. I think the new rules depends a lot on your husband income. I also believe if u make their life easier in letting them find the data, it will speed up your process because they don't have to search around for information. The lady at the vfs in sg is quite friendly when I submit my document. Which part of UK will you be at? I miss my Singapore food! Please eat as much sg food as possible! I made a copy of all original for vfs in binding filing.


Hi Kitara,

Happy New Year to you! Hope you had a wonderful new years eve!
Many many thanks again for everything, you have been so helpful.
I remembered being so excited when I first came across your post when I joined this forum.

Anyhow I have submitted all my docs on 31/12/12. I paid $3 for the sms service. 
The lady at the vfs told me that it would take 1-3 months/ 12 weeks and that it would be quite long. You received your reply quite quick right? 

Awwww yes I will eat more Singapore food for you, Im learning how to cook my favourite dishes too. Do you cook over there? I will be going to London. Is Swindon nearby?

Have a great day xxx


----------



## Kitara (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi Yoshi

I cook very often be it English food or Asian food. You will get good Asian food in London. I don't really get good Asian food in swindon. Train ride from swindon is about 45 min to paddington. 

I received my reply within 2 weeks. I was quite lucky I think. I also paid $3 for SMS. After you move to Uk, they are a lot of more to learn in embracing life in UK. Do you plan to work in UK? If yes, start preparing your resume and start looking around. Apply only when you have receive your visa.


----------



## Kitara (Nov 29, 2011)

Happy new year to you too. Go to BBC website to see the amazing London fireworks! It was beautiful!


----------



## Yoshi_1981 (Dec 5, 2012)

Kitara said:


> Hi Yoshi
> 
> I cook very often be it English food or Asian food. You will get good Asian food in London. I don't really get good Asian food in swindon. Train ride from swindon is about 45 min to paddington.
> 
> I received my reply within 2 weeks. I was quite lucky I think. I also paid $3 for SMS. After you move to Uk, they are a lot of more to learn in embracing life in UK. Do you plan to work in UK? If yes, start preparing your resume and start looking around. Apply only when you have receive your visa.


Hi Kitara you sound like a brilliant cook, thats very cool you cooking both English and Asian food. I also enjoy cooking and trying out new receipes.

Your very lucky with your visa reply, I hope I be as lucky as you! If I am fortunate enough to receive my visa, it would be nice to meet you in person. 

I have heard about the Life in the UK test, have you started studying for it? I read that you could buy the book online from amazon,its cheaper? 

I also plan to work in the UK and have updated my CV. I have started looking at jobs online,thanks. How did you go about applying for jobs once you arrive in the UK?

xxx have a great weekend


----------



## Yoshi_1981 (Dec 5, 2012)

Kitara said:


> Happy new year to you too. Go to BBC website to see the amazing London fireworks! It was beautiful!


The fireworks are so beautiful, thanks!!!


----------



## Kitara (Nov 29, 2011)

I have not take life in the uk test. Target for myself to complete the test by this year. You can even pay some money to have the application on your phone for some of the question. 

Job: I applied when I was in singapore and got my first telephone interview when I was in singapore and on the day of my arrival in UK was my second interview. Got the job offer on my 4th day in the UK..


----------



## Yoshi_1981 (Dec 5, 2012)

Kitara said:


> I have not take life in the uk test. Target for myself to complete the test by this year. You can even pay some money to have the application on your phone for some of the question.
> 
> Job: I applied when I was in singapore and got my first telephone interview when I was in singapore and on the day of my arrival in UK was my second interview. Got the job offer on my 4th day in the UK..


Hi! Thanks for your reply.

Wanted to check with you, did you reveive my privte msgs I replied you earlier? 

All the best with your Life in UK test this year and congrats on your job offer on your 4th day in the UK.

Take care x


----------



## Kitara (Nov 29, 2011)

Yoshi_1981 said:


> Hi! Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Wanted to check with you, did you reveive my privte msgs I replied you earlier?
> 
> ...


Yeah i did! i have replied.


----------



## Yoshi_1981 (Dec 5, 2012)

Kitara said:


> Yeah i did! i have replied.


Great!!
Thanks! =) 

xx


----------

